# FREE Knit Headband Pattern for Toddler



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a pattern I could have used, say 16 years ago. It's a simple pattern and quite useful for keeping hair out of little girl's faces.

http://amandaindieknits.blogspot.com/2012/02/little-bow-headband.html


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Love it! Do you know, I have been looking for a baby headband just like this, for simply ages. Yes, I know, I could have made it up myself, BUT, time,doing other projects, etc, etc has put this project on the back burner, so to speak. This has, however, spurned me on! Many thanks

Barbs X


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Yah!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a site for additional headbands - free patterns

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/hair_accessories.php


----------

